# Russell Creek WMA?



## FowlPlay1 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have searched and searched for info on this wma. I know there are a few public impoundments out there but have failed to find feed back on the quality of hunts or how packed out it gets. If anyone has any feedback or knows anything about it i thank ya.


----------



## CRP0223 (Nov 20, 2013)

1. Call game warden or look in regs to see if it's legal.
2. If it is, go scout.
3. If you find birds, kill them and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Nov 20, 2013)

Never heard of it. Where is it at?


----------



## across the river (Nov 20, 2013)

FowlPlay1 said:


> I have searched and searched for info on this wma. I know there are a few public impoundments out there but have failed to find feed back on the quality of hunts or how packed out it gets. If anyone has any feedback or knows anything about it i thank ya.



You cannot hunt the Russell Impoundments.   They have (or at least used to have) a kids shoot once or twice a year, but it isn't open to the general public.


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Nov 21, 2013)

They are labled as a catagory 2 which says on the website they are not quota hunts so public is welcome on wednesdays and saturdays there are some steep rules involved like only beiong allowed to carry 28 shells in at a time.


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Nov 21, 2013)

1. I have checked all regs im not a rookie
2. Im not driving an hour to scout something i have no info on 
3. Its WMA not a private pond, if its its worth it i dont mind sharing my knowledge with other waterfowlers.


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Its in Mt Carmel South Carolina.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 21, 2013)

Phil I'll ride with ya....


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Nov 21, 2013)

sounds like a plan, i dont mind it if i got a little company.


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 21, 2013)

Gonna have plenty of company


----------



## ThreeForAll (Nov 21, 2013)

See ya there!


----------



## across the river (Nov 21, 2013)

FowlPlay1 said:


> Its in Mt Carmel South Carolina.



Sorry, I thought you were talking about the impoundments up by Russel Dam on the Georgia side.


----------



## Ryanbig (Nov 21, 2013)

This is in South Carolina. Have to have South Carolina license. Only carry 25 shells. They only flood 3 acres. The other impoundments are purely rain dependent. I have been here several times. You can only hunt on Saturdays. Go to the SC DNR website for all the details.


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yea ive looked up all info on it, ill probably just pass it up doesnt sound very promising. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Nov 22, 2013)

Many of the WMA's here in SC are Wednesday or Saturday morning hunts only. Gotta be out by 12pm.


----------

